# Veggie/Sauce/Pasta Combinations



## WildOrchid310 (Aug 10, 2017)

I've recently discovered rosé sauce and I am hopelessly in love.  But I had it with penne and some veggie crumbles (vegetarian ground beef substitute) and felt that these detracted from the sauce somehow.  The crumbles felt too heavy and the penne just didn't seem right for the rosé texture. I've considered adding veggies in the future, but veggies like broccoli etc don't sound too appealing with a red sauce, and I'm not especially fond of white (I can never find a store bought I like and I can't make my own to save my life). 

In short, what I'm wondering is, is there any good general rule to follow that would help me better match my sauces/pastas/veggies? Or could anyone point me to a guide! I did an internet search for one earlier but didn't find anything regards to veggies / sauces. 

I'm not too hung up on rosé either! I have a vodka sauce in the fridge too that smells divine, and I'm open to experimenting with others. 

In short - - Any recommendations whatsoever are very welcome!


----------



## BlueMoods (Aug 10, 2017)

With either the rose` or vodka sauce try this:

Use either spaghetti squash, roasted and pulled into strands or, zucchini cut into "noodle" for the pasta. Half about 8 oz. of cherry or grape tomatoes, lightly brush them with olive oil, season with salt, pepper and, garlic - bake them under the broiler just until they soften. Toss them in with the sauce and enjoy. Top with a little grated cheese or soy cheese if vegan.

If you want real pasta, use angle hair pasta instead of the vegetables as pasta.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 10, 2017)

Here are a couple articles about that:

http://www.bonappetit.com/test-kitc...to-choose-the-right-type-of-pasta-for-a-sauce

https://www.chowhound.com/food-news/54492/when-pasta-met-sauce/


----------



## WildOrchid310 (Aug 12, 2017)

I tried some angel hair and liked it a lot more than the penne! Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

